# Scheppach Deco Flex scroll saw



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Is this a good saw for a beginner for under $200 ?


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Timzo, I have never used the Scheppach but looked online for reviews. Most said it was a decent saw for the money. One thing I noticed is the blade clamps. They will not be very user friendly if you do alot of fret work. If you could find a saw with a blade clamping system, it makes blade changes alot easier and faster. If you buy one, make sure it can use pinless blades. There are several out there for under $200. I would do a little more research before buying. If possible, buy one that doesn't require the use of a wrench each time you make a new inside cut. The Scheppach looks like it requires a wrench each time.

Paul


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Timzo, I have used cheaper scroll saw, they do work but have a lot of vibration, my first was a dunlap, pined, tough to change blades, next cam a delta $199 tough to change blades, and thing would walk the bench around the garage it vibrated so much, now I have a dewalt 788 LOVE IT, no vibration at all easy to change blades, I can cut while my wife is asleep!!! my two cents any way, hope it helps


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Im no scroll saw pro but i have an old (25+ YEARS) craftsman 16" directdrive that has been great, blade changes with a hand turn of a knob. Ive seen these out there on cl and other swap sites pretty cheap


----------



## Skiedra (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey, Timzo,

I have this exact scrollsaw for a couple of weeks now. It's OK. Some of my remarks:

+ nice working capabilities
+ normal operating noise
+ large "throat" depth
+ takes both pin and pinless blades
+ the addons and the rotary tool is a perfect addition to a beginner scrollsawer. So you do not need to buy a dremel or any similar rotary tool

- a bit painful process to change the blades
- you seriously need to bold it down, otherwise it moves
- attached rotating bit are a bit too "toyish", but does some light sanding/drilling easily
- to change the blades, you have to tilt the table, and it takes effort to re-adjust the correct 90 degree angle

For this price and as a starting scrollsaw, it fits me perfectly.


----------



## Skiedra (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey, Timzo,

I have this exact scrollsaw for a couple of weeks now. It's OK. Some of my remarks:

+ nice working capabilities
+ normal operating noise
+ large "throat" depth
+ takes both pin and pinless blades
+ the addons and the rotary tool is a perfect addition to a beginner scrollsawer. So you do not need to buy a dremel or any similar rotary tool

- a bit painful process to change the blades
- you seriously need to bold it down, otherwise it moves
- attached rotating bit are a bit too "toyish", but does some light sanding/drilling easily
- to change the blades, you have to tilt the table, and it takes effort to re-adjust the correct 90 degree angle

For this price and as a starting scrollsaw, it fits me perfectly.


----------

